# نتائج الابحاث العلميه فى خدمة الانسانيه الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد



## AMRKO (2 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه​ كييف – اوكرانيا​ ​ *التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ (نتائج الابحاث العلميه )​ *ان الابحاث العلميه التي تمت علي مدار الزمن وعلي مدار السنين والابحاث التي في طريقها الي العالم والشعوب وكل ما يكتشفه العلماء والخبراء في اي مجال اواي اختراع قديم او حديث بهدف استمرار حياة الانسان لينعم بحياه افضل وكلنا يعلم جيدا ان اي نتائج يحصل عليها العلماء اوخبراء تكون في سريه تامه واخفاء الناتج الحقيقي حتي الي 50 عام ولا يعلم بها احد. *​ *لكن بطبع العلماء والخبراء وما يعرف عنهم بالصدق .*​ * ولكن عند حصول العالم او الخبير علي ناتج يرقى بالعالم والبشريه والانسانيه الي التقدم والرقي .*​ *يظهر لنا من هم اصحاب القلوب السوداء والعيون التي لا ترى يومأ كان نورأ هنا الحقد والغيره والكراهيه والاحتكارعلي الناتج من الابحاث العلميه التي تساعد علي استمرار حياه الانسان .*​ *هنا تظهر تجاره الانسان والتجاره بحياته وعمره وكثرة الامراض والغازات السامه والغازات الحارقه له.*​ *كم انتي يا بشريه رخيصه كم ارخص من الانسان واهدار الدم .*​ *ان الانسان بين اصحاب القلوب السوداء ليس له ثمن وليس له سعر .*​ *كل هذا من اجل احتكار اصحاب القلوب السوداء علي كتمان واخفاء السر الحقيقي للتكنولوجيا الحديثه .*​ *ولكن نحن نفتح الطريق للتكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه امام العالم وامام كل انسان فقيرا او غني او كبير او صغير ولا داعي الي اي*​ *احتكار او تحكم في حياه الانسان او البشريه .*​ *نعم نحن علماء وخبراء وكلنا نتمنى للانسان السعاده و الرقي الي حياه تليق بكل انسان*​ *فلو نظرنا الي التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه بعين العقل والفكر الحديث لوجدنا انها في ايدي من يتحكم في كل انسان*​ *وفي كل مخلوق يتحرك علي سطح هذا الكوكب الارضى كل هذا من اجل المال وليس من اجل الانسان .*​ *ورفع اسعار ما هو صادر*​ *عن التكنولوجيا الي اسعار تفوق الخيال من تكلفه في الانشاء واعلي الاسعار الي شعوب العالم .*​ *رغم ان اي تكلفه في انشاء مصدر جديد من مصادر التكنولوجيا قليل جدا عن الواقع الحقيقي .*​ *وهنا يظهر الفقر والجوع والتشرد بسبب ارتفاع الاسعار.*​ *ويهتز الاقتصاد الداخلي للدوله وعدم المقدره علي تلبية متطلبات الشعوب .*​ *نحن بين مصير مجهول ومصير مكتوم ومصير معدوم بسبب التحكم في مجال التكنولوجيا الحديثه وارتفاع الاسعار يوم بعد يوم لماذا هذا الحقد علي الانسان وتركه يعيش تحت المجهول والخوف من الغد ومجهوله .*​ *ان علماء التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه تعلم جيدا ان اغلي شي في الوجود هو الانسان ولبد من عمل هذه الابحاث لينعم بها كل من هو حي علي سطح هذا الكون .*​ *ومن هنا التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه توفر لكم كل ما هو مطلوب لحياه الانسانيه والبشريه واقل اسعار واقل تكلفه في الانشاء . في اي مجال وفي اي مكان نحن معكم ولكم نحن نقدم الابحاث العلميه لتوفيرفي الاقتصاد الدولي الي كل دوله في العالم حتي نصل بشعوب العالم الي الراحه و حياه افضل تليق بهم .*​ *هناك عوامل اساسيه لحياه الانسان منها التربه الصالحه للزراعه بدون اي مواد كيماويه .*​ *الماء الصالح للشرب حتي يستمر الانسان في حياه بدون اي امراض بسبب الماء .*​ *الطاقه والمصدر الاساسي لها النفط والتربه في هذا الوقت من الزمن لا تنتج اي مواد زراعيه بدون اي مواد كيماويه .*​ *واتلاف التربه بسبب المواد الكيماويه والمحاصيل الناتجه من كل المواد الكيماويه .*​ *وهنا اتلاف التربه واتلاف الناتج من الزراعه واتلاف صحه كل ما هو حي يسير علي الارض .*​ *ولبد من مساعده التربه الزراعيه لكي تستخرج زراعه صالحه للانسان وبدون اي مواد كيماويه او اي مواد ضاره .*​ *هنا البدايه هي التربه هي الارضي منها واليها ونعيش عليها ومنها يعيش ويعمر الانسان .*​ *ولذلك الحفاظ عليها من اي تلوث*​ *واجب قومي ودولي وشعبي ووطني .*​ *ولكي نعيد التربه الي ماكانت عليه من قبل الف عام نحتاج الي مأئه الف عام قادمه حتي*​ *تصبح التربه والارض الزراعيه صالحه للزراعه كما كانت من قبل وهنا تقدم التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه نتائج الابحاث العلميه*​ *من اجل البشريه والانسانيه . اكروزين . اوكسوزين . ادروزين . والي جانب ذلك المهم الطحالب البحريه المائيه وحشائش من*​ *البحار والمحيطات والانهار .*​ *كل هذه الاسماء هي من الطبيعه ولكن بطريقه علميه حديثه سوف ترجع التربه والارضي الي ما كانت عليه من قبل الف عام صالحه للزراعه والمهم هنا لا يوجد اي مواد كيماويه او اي تلوث للطبيعه او التربه الزراعه وهنا الخطوه الاولي للحفاظ علي حياه كل ما هو حي علي هذا الكون الجميل والطبيعه الربانيه والحفاظ علي الانسانيه والبشريه .*​ ​ *مساعد مدير التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ *الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد محمد*​ *كييف - اوكرانيا*​ ​ ​


----------

